# [OT] warum stehen die hardware-daten in der signature?

## toskala

guten tag,

seit langer zeit stelle ich mir diese frage: warum schreiben soviele user ihre hardware daten in die signature und dann auch noch in bunt?

ist das ein kompensieren von anderweitiger kürze?

mich würde es wirklich mal interessieren, denn es gibt irgendwie kaum etwas belangloseres als diesen anhang.

nein: das ist kein flame, wirkliches interesse treibt mich zu diesem post.

\toskala

----------

## ossi

vermutlich weil sich die jungens nicht trauen ihre "Schwa..länge" da reinzuschreiben.  :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

für mich scheinen zwei gründe auf:

1) um mit einer genialen hardware bzw. abstrakten windowmanager anzugeben 

ODER -> was ich eher glaube

2) wenn man hilfe zu einer speziellen hardware benötigt, muss man das nicht immer wieder alles auflisten....

ciao

----------

## Mac Fly

Nuja, ich fühl mich da grad mal angesprochen  :Smile: 

Ich finde es halt praktisch, wenn ich ein Problem habe und jeder gleich sieht, aha, er hat dieses oder jenes Board, da könnte es vielleicht dies sein.  :Smile: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich finde es halt praktisch, wenn ich ein Problem habe und jeder gleich sieht, aha, er hat dieses oder jenes Board, da könnte es vielleicht dies sein
> 
> 

 

dann in der sig das da:

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GeiL! 1GB ddr-sdram
> 
> 

 

klar, nur deswegen, weil es praktisch ist... *schrubb* *rubbel* *grunz*

hehe, schönes wochenende... *hehe*

gruss

rootshell

(mit einem dual Athlon MP 2400+ auf tyan-mb / 2 GB RAM)

===>>> ich hab den längsten - juhuuuu  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

@rootshell: geil ist eine Firma.

----------

## toskala

hihihi, na das muss aber dann schon eine verdammt geile firma sein  :Laughing: 

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Ich weiss garnicht warum Du Dich so aufregst Toskala.  :Smile: 

--------------------------

4x AMD 64 3800, 32GB RAM, 2TB ULTRA_SATA_RAID 22, GEFORCE 7000 HYPER, KERNEL 2.7.1-pre1 usw. usf.

----------

## toskala

ich reg mich gar nicht auf, es hat mich wirklich nur ganz arg verwundert, weil ich nicht so wirklich einen anderen sinn daraus ersehen konnte ausser der virtuellen penis-verlängerung   :Wink: 

oh mein gott musst du kompensieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## st4n

geil is ne firma ihr bananen: http://www.blacknoise.de/shop/de_DE/produkte/liste/id_is_71897_and_GEIL.html

und es hat nen ganz bestimmten vorteil, undzwar wenn jemand dies und jenes problem postet, brauch er nicht immer seine hw auflisten, die steht naemlich schon in der sig, fuer die die darauf dann antworten gilt das gleiche, also koepfchen an, schwaenzchen in das wasser, fuesschen in die hoeh

----------

## toskala

 *st4n wrote:*   

> geil is ne firma ihr bananen: http://www.blacknoise.de/shop/de_DE/produkte/liste/id_is_71897_and_GEIL.html
> 
> und es hat nen ganz bestimmten vorteil, undzwar wenn jemand dies und jenes problem postet, brauch er nicht immer seine hw auflisten, die steht naemlich schon in der sig, fuer die die darauf dann antworten gilt das gleiche, also koepfchen an, schwaenzchen in das wasser, fuesschen in die hoeh

 

wir sollten das vielleicht in die rules stellen  :Wink: 

----------

## nillsen

Dazu fällt mir spontan das ein:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=119273

da ich immer "schmunzeln" muss, wenn ich zufällig auf diesen Thread stosse  :Wink: 

 *zenlunatic wrote:*   

>  Sigs are for hardware pimps, screenshot whores, self-centered' jingoists, spammers, patriots, rabble-rousers, and psuedo-intellectuals. 

 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wir sollten das vielleicht in die rules stellen
> 
> 

 

Hm?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> oh mein gott musst du kompensieren
> 
> 

 

Frag nicht  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sigs are for hardware pimps, screenshot whores, self-centered' jingoists, spammers, patriots, rabble-rousers, and psuedo-intellectuals.
> 
> 

 

Gefällt mir irgendwie.

t.

----------

## Shadows

 *toskala wrote:*   

> [...] weil ich nicht so wirklich einen anderen sinn daraus ersehen konnte ausser der virtuellen penis-verlängerung  [...]

 

Dann würde ich mir mal Gedanken über mein Niveau und meinen Intellekt machen. Man kann immer in etwas gleich das dämlichste vermuten oder sich einfach mal ein bisschen Gedanken zu einem Thema machen und sein Hirn einschalten.

Ich könnte aus Deiner Aussage auch gleich schlussfolgern, Du bist nymphomanisch veranlagt und denkst immer nur an das eine - wär aber ein bisschen zu einfach, meinst nich auch?

Das gilt jetzt gar nicht persönlich gegen Dich, ich hab Dich halt nur zitiert, weil Du gerade als letzter gepostet hast und Dein Kommentar das beste Paradebeispiel für das ist, was ich hiermit aussagen möchte.

Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon erwähnte, braucht man dann nicht ständig irgendwelche Nachfragen bzgl. der HW machen wenn es mal irgendwo hakt. Diese HW macht da vielleicht Probs, der Speicher ist für diese oder jene Anwendung nicht ausreichend dimensioniert (ich denke da nur mal die Games zum Beispiel, DB's etc.) etc.

Hat schon alles seinen Grund - da kann man aber auch alleine drauf kommen, wenn man das auch wirklich will. Wenn nicht... na ja, sieht man ja, was dabei dann rauskommt...

Ich bin hier noch nicht mal der einzige, der für heutige Verhältnisse antiquierte HW im Einsatz hat. Glaubst Du etwa, Leute mit meiner oder ähnlicher HW hätten was davon "damit zu prollen"? Das wär wie, wenn ich mit nem verrosteten, verbeulten und uralten Cinquecento durch Monaco kriechen würde und jemand käme daher gelaufen und sagt: "Man, alta ey, was musst auch immer gleich so rumprollen hiea? Is ja echt ma ätzend, alta"...

Edit:

Oki, warst doch nicht der letzte, hat sich noch einer zwischengemogelt ;)

Greetz

Shad

PS: Ich hab den kürzesten wie's scheint - aber dafür hab ich gleich zwei baby, yeah! ;)

----------

## ossi

trotz aller alibibehauptungen läuft es ,denke ich ,doch nur auf den "virtuellen schwanzvergleich" hinaus. 

ein bisschen exhibitionismus steckt schließlich in jeden von uns   :Wink: 

ich bin bloß zu faul mir eine sig zu schreiben. würde bei meinem fuhrpark glatt in arbeit ausarten  :Wink: 

----------

## Shadows

 *ossi wrote:*   

> trotz aller alibibehauptungen läuft es ,denke ich ,doch nur auf den "virtuellen schwanzvergleich" hinaus. [...]

 

Is wie in jedem anderen Bereich des Lebens auch: Die Leute sehen und hören ausschließlich das, was sie wollen, nicht, was wirklich ist. Kannst Dich auf'n Kopp stellen, bringt alles nichts.

Greetz

Shad

----------

## ian!

Naja. Dazu fällt mir nur folgendes ein:  :Twisted Evil: 

http://213.146.113.231/pub/gentoo/fgo_stuff/fc_pc.jpg

Aber gut, daß wir keine Grafiken mehr unterstützen. Hier wollte doch letztens wirklich ein User eine Grafik im Format 600*300 in seine Signatur einbinden.  :Laughing:  --- Merkt ihr was? Wir haben es hier verhältnismäßig richtig gut.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

 *Shadows wrote:*   

>  *ossi wrote:*   trotz aller alibibehauptungen läuft es ,denke ich ,doch nur auf den "virtuellen schwanzvergleich" hinaus. [...] 
> 
> Is wie in jedem anderen Bereich des Lebens auch: Die Leute sehen und hören ausschließlich das, was sie wollen, nicht, was wirklich ist. Kannst Dich auf'n Kopp stellen, bringt alles nichts.
> 
> 

 

ich bin mir jetzt nicht wirklich sicher, in wiefern du dich mit kommunikationstheorie beschäftigt hast, aber ich denke wirklich, dass des pudels kern generell auf das "grösser - weiter - mehr" rausläuft.

ich mein, da gibts tausend beispiele für, das schnellste flugzeug, das höchste gebäude, der schnellste rechner, etc. die liste kannst du ja meilenweit fortsetzen und beispiele findest du ja nicht nur an der signature.

und so wie du dich grade angesprochen fühlst, hab ich das dumpfe gefühl, dass ich da einen wunden punkt getroffen habe  :Wink: 

ian:

hihi, ja, doch, die grafik ist sehr fein  :Smile: 

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich denk mal der Grund liegt darin das gleich alle sehen was für hardware usw. der jenige besitzt wenn er sein problem schildert, ist ja unnütz das immer wieder zu schreiben...

und mit so ner hardware wie bei mir kann ich sicher auch nicht angeben  :Wink: 

----------

## Shadows

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich bin mir jetzt nicht wirklich sicher, in wiefern du dich mit kommunikationstheorie beschäftigt hast, aber ich denke wirklich, dass des pudels kern generell auf das "grösser - weiter - mehr" rausläuft.

 

Nein, da habe ich keine Ahnung von, aber ich lerne gerne dazu. Klär mich doch bitte auf, was Kommunikationstheorie mit "größer - weiter - mehr" zu tun hat.

Zu der Unerschütterlichkeit von voreingenommenen Meinungen habe ich ja bereits in meinen ersten beiden Postings alles gesagt, was es dazu zu sagen gäbe, besonders im zweiten.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich mein, da gibts tausend beispiele für, das schnellste flugzeug, das höchste gebäude, der schnellste rechner, etc. die liste kannst du ja meilenweit fortsetzen und beispiele findest du ja nicht nur an der signature. 

 

s.o.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> und so wie du dich grade angesprochen fühlst, hab ich das dumpfe gefühl, dass ich da einen wunden punkt getroffen habe ;)

 

Also, wenn es darum gehen sollte - ich mache gerne Leute glücklich, besonders, wenn es so einfach ist:

Ja, Du hast mich zutiefst damit getroffen, dass Du mich zu den anderen in Deine säuberlich vorgefertigte Schublade gesteckt hast. Das ich vor Wut und Schmerz fast platzen könnte ist doch einwandfrei aus meinen ersten beiden Postings zu vernehmen, verdammte Hacke noch mal!

Und ja, mein Schwanz ist einfach zu kurz. Deswegen hänge ich einige HW-Daten an meine Signatur, um mich anonym vor einem potentiellen Publikum von über 6 Milliarden Menschen profilieren zu können und damit meinen zu kurzen Schwanz zu kompensieren.

@ian

Ja, wurde schön auf IT'ler übertragen :)

Aber das Original ist natürlich unübertroffen, vor allem, weil in jeder einzelnen Silbe die reine Wahrheit steckt. Wie einfach man doch die globalen Probleme der konsummaximierten Gesellschaften der Menschen in wenigen Sätzen treffend zusammenfassen kann...

Greetz

Shad

----------

## janitor

Also,

ich finde die Diskussion völlig am Thema vorbei. Das muss man doch nicht übel nehmen, wenn sich Leute nicht ohne Denkstütze Ihre Hardware merken können. Ich mache mich ja auch nicht über die ganzen Leute lustig, die auf der Visitenkarte ihre Telefonnummer draufstehen haben, weil sie sie sonst vergessen. 

Ich finde es viel beunruhigender, dass Leute mit so schlauen Sprüchen in der Signatur ankommen. Wollen die dadurch etwa ein zu kurzes Hirn kompensieren? Das wäre doch mal diskussionswürdig. 

*duck*,

Jan

----------

## reyneke

@janitor:

Interessant ist vor allem, daß Du selber so 'nen schlauen Spruch in der Sig hast  :Very Happy: .

Oops, ich kann ja gar net mitreden - ich hab hier ja keine Sig ... 

@rootshell:

M/AN/BY/GER: Ansbacher, der in München wohnt? 

Gruß,

reyneke (immer für nen Flamewar zu heben ...)  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> reyneke (immer für nen Flamewar zu heben ...) 

 

```

 _____

< lol >

 -----

        \   ^__^

         \  (oo)\_______

            (__)\       )\/\

                ||----w |

                ||     ||

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *st4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und es hat nen ganz bestimmten vorteil, undzwar wenn jemand dies und jenes problem postet, brauch er nicht immer seine hw auflisten, die steht naemlich schon in der sig, 

 

Nicht ganz, das kann auch in die Hose gehen, denn man kann unter Profil

Signatur immer anhängen: nein

haben, und dann kriegst du das nicht mehr mit.

----------

## Lenz

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> icht ganz, das kann auch in die Hose gehen, denn man kann unter Profil
> 
> Signatur immer anhängen: nein
> 
> haben, und dann kriegst du das nicht mehr mit.

 

Echt? Ich dachte dann wird nur die eigene Signatur standardmäßig nicht angehangen. Das man dann diie Signaturen Anderer nicht mehr sieht ist mir neu. Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.

----------

## Realmaker

Bei mir hat mal einer gleich gesagt, dass das Problem wahrscheinlich an meiner Radeon liegt  :Smile: 

Und seiner Signatur eine Versionsnummer zu geben, find ich lustig  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @rootshell:
> 
> M/AN/BY/GER: Ansbacher, der in München wohnt? 
> ...

 

ganz genau - ich studier (und arbeite) da (in münchen...)  :Wink: 

hab ja nix zu verbergen, hehe

gruss

florian

----------

## reyneke

@rootshell:

Ja, schee, i kumm nämli aa fo do aus dera Gechnd obber wohn etz in Auxburch.

@Lenz:

Oops ... exec s/e/a/ plz

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht ganz, das kann auch in die Hose gehen, denn man kann unter Profil
> 
> Signatur immer anhängen: nein
> ...

 

Das ist bei www.linuxforen.de sehr praktisch gelöst; dort kann man bei jedem Post per Checkbox entscheiden, ob die Sig angezeigt werden soll. Vielleicht könnte man das hier ebenfalls so regeln, wenn das Thema so kontrovers ist.

Gruß,

reyneke

----------

## hoschi

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich reg mich gar nicht auf, es hat mich wirklich nur ganz arg verwundert, weil ich nicht so wirklich einen anderen sinn daraus ersehen konnte ausser der virtuellen penis-verlängerung  
> 
> oh mein gott musst du kompensieren 

 

geh mal auf planet3dnow.de oder so, das ist ne "schwanzparade"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marlo

Irgendwie kommt`s mir nach dem lesen dieser Beiträge hier auch in anderen Threads alles so komisch vor: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190428&sid=2f48bda34403acea6c81bf556c338bd5

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Marlboro: und was?

----------

## Marlo

Was; was?   :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

was dir komisch vorkommt bei dem verlinkten thread?

----------

## Lenz

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist bei www.linuxforen.de sehr praktisch gelöst; dort kann man bei jedem Post per Checkbox entscheiden, ob die Sig angezeigt werden soll. Vielleicht könnte man das hier ebenfalls so regeln, wenn das Thema so kontrovers ist.

 

Scroll' man etwas runter!  :Very Happy: 

Da steht (bei mir zumindest):

[x] Signatur anhängen (Signatur kann im Profil geändert werden)

und im Profil kann man einstellen, ob das "x" standartmäßig aktiviert oder deaktiviert sein soll.

Das ist so ziemlich bei jeder phpBB Version/Mod so, daher nichts linuxforen.de-spezifisches  :Smile: .

----------

## toskala

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> geh mal auf planet3dnow.de oder so, das ist ne "schwanzparade" 

 

hrhr, im prinzip ist das hardware-äquivalent dazu dann ja das case-modden. was hab ich gesehen? "illuminated air-flow cable","illuminated fan", kaltlicht kathoden und das allerschönste, lüfter-gitter mit nackter-frauenform rausgestanzt.

hilfe wo bin ich hier gelandet!    :Shocked: 

----------

## Realmaker

Sowas klingt für mich immer nach "Ich hatte nichts zu tun"

----------

## reyneke

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da steht (bei mir zumindest):
> 
> [x] Signatur anhängen (Signatur kann im Profil geändert werden) 
> ...

 

Nope, bei mir steht da nix in der Art.

Vielleicht muß ich das erst im Profil aktivieren - wäre allerdings schön, wenn das Standard wäre.

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist so ziemlich bei jeder phpBB Version/Mod so, daher nichts linuxforen.de-spezifisches 
> 
> 

 

Das ist mir schon klar, www.linuxforen.de war nur ein Beispiel.

reyneke.

----------

## Pixelbrei

deletedLast edited by Pixelbrei on Tue Oct 18, 2011 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toskala

 *Pixelbrei wrote:*   

> Edit: Ich glaub ich nehm meine sys-info aus der sig raus... is mir zu umständlich des jedesmal nachm umbauen zu aktualisieren *g*

 

spricht schon für die qualität der hardware, wenn sie so schnell gewechselt werden muss   :Wink: 

----------

## Pixelbrei

*g* Naja eine HD hab ich halt zerstört  :Sad:  Und sonst bastel ich halt viel hin und her, mal läuft nur ein Rechner, dann kriegt der das ganze RAM, oder wenn der eine leiser sein soll, bau ich da die Grafikkarte ohne Lüfter rein, usw.

----------

## lolli78

hallo!

 *st4n wrote:*   

> und es hat nen ganz bestimmten vorteil, undzwar wenn jemand dies und jenes problem postet, brauch er nicht immer seine hw auflisten, die steht naemlich schon in der sig, fuer die die darauf dann antworten gilt das gleiche, also koepfchen an, schwaenzchen in das wasser, fuesschen in die hoeh

 

sorry, aber dieses argument zählt leider ganz und gar überhaupt wirklich gar nicht! es ist sozusagen schlicht und einfach falsch. denk doch mal selber nach (nachdem du dein schwänzchen wieder ins trockene geholt hast   :Smile:  )

also: du hast massig probleme mit deinem rechner und bist zu faul, jedesmal deine hardware aufzulisten. also schreibst du sie in die signatur. dein problem wird gelöst und du bist glücklich. damit fängt allerdings schon das problem für andere forums-benutzer an: wer nach deiner hardware sucht (weil er auch ein problem damit hat), bekommt keine treffer, da die signaturen nicht mit-durchsucht werden.

die zeit vergeht und du kaufst dir einen neuen rechner. natürlich schreibst du die neue hardware gleich in deine signatur. jemand sucht nach einem stichwort und landet auf einer seite von dir, auf der steht: "hardware steht in der signatur". jetzt steht da aber deine neue hardware... wieder denjenigen verwirrt, der sich die mühe gemacht hat, die suchfunktion zu benutzen.

ich finde, das schreiben der hardware-specs in die signatur gehört in den forumsregeln verboten, da sie dazu anregen, im posting die hardware-daten wegzulassen.

was ich fast noch schlimmer finde als hardware-daten ist die gentoo-version (oder sogar die stage), da es nichts nichtssagenderes gibt. jeder gentoo-user, der sein system aktuell hält, hat die gleiche gentoo-version. spannend wäre vielleicht "suse linux 6.1" oder "windows me", aber wer sowas benutzt, wird hier wahrscheinlich nicht schreiben   :Smile: 

so, zurück zum wirklich spannenden...

lorenz

----------

## Sas

Stimmt lolli, warum viele so einen Quatsch reinschrieben, hab ich mich auch schon öfters gefragt.

----------

## toskala

omg, lolli! das ist ja unfassbar, auf den gedankengang bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen   :Very Happy:   aber das hat schon was, so langsam nimmt der thread ja pädagogischen mehrwert an  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lenz

@lolli: Der erste sinnvolle Grund in diesem Thread, auf Hardwareangaben in der Signatur zu verzichten.

Also dann doch lieber "so 'nen schlauen Spruch in der Sig"   :Cool: 

----------

## toskala

*hust* wobei ich den thread eigentlich nur aus schierer neugierde gestartet hatte *g*

----------

## amne

So gesehen wurde der Thread also bei lollies Post OT, soll ich mal abspalten?  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

 *amne wrote:*   

> So gesehen wurde der Thread also bei lollies Post OT, soll ich mal abspalten? 

 

*g* ich weiss gar nicht ob das noch weiter sinnbringend verfolgt wird  :Wink:  aber kannst ja mal im auge behalten  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Mal ernsthaft:

Wie oft benötigt man Angaben über die Grafikkarte, den Speicher (evtl. genaue Taktung und der CL-Wert?), die CPU (dual oder nicht?)????

Wenn ich nen Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte habe interessiert eigentlich nicht ob mein Speicher CL2, CL2.5 oder CL3.0 ist...wenn man das schon angibt sollte man vielleicht noch weitere BIOS Informtionen dazu schreiben, damit man auch erkennen kann obs vielleicht daran liegt. Ob das nun 2 CPUs oder eine ist interessiert eigentlich auch nicht. Es interessiert auch nicht welche CPU man hat wenn man nichtmal die CFLAGS kennt. Also muss man ja trotzdem extra etwas dazuschreiben.

Fazit: Hardware-Signaturen sind schlichtweg sinnlos. Wer mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen will soll hier erstmal mind. 10% (ist ja nicht viel) seiner selbstverfassten Problemfragen aufzeigen die vorraussetzen, dass die Hardware in der Form wie sie in der Signatur angegeben ist genau so benötigt werden.

Und wenn das noch 5% (was ja ncch weniger ist) der hier anwesenden Hardwareverteidigenden können wäre es schon ein Fortschritt.

Solltet ihr wetten wollen ich führe gern Quotenlisten  :Smile: 

Aber ich denke mal es wird wohl nicht zu einer überzeugenden Argumentation kommen, bei der die Angaben wirklich nötig gewesen wären. Und wegen 2 Beiträgen wo man es doch mal braucht...naja...ich habe nen PIV 1.6 GHz (recht kurz und schnell geschrieben) oder einen ATHLON Mobile 1800+ (hui...verdammt schnell) und auch noch einen PIII 333 MHz (richtig flott). Und wens noch interessiert: die haben 512MB, 256MB und 128MB SD-RAM! (Wow, ich beherrsche die Tasten inzwischen).

Von den Grafikkarten Radeon 9800, ATI Mobility U1 und keine Ahnung was und interessiert meinen Server auch weniger möcht ich kaum reden.

Bisher habe ich diese Angaben aber eher nicht gebraucht und sie schreiben sich auch so schnell, dass ich mir die Signatur diesbezüglich schenken kann...

Und bitte....lasst eure Schwänzchendiskussion...Ob Stummel oder nicht ist doch eigentlich in diesem Forum egal, oder?????

----------

## Mac Fly

 :Shocked:  Lollis Posting hat mich doch glatt überzeugt. So weit dachte ich noch gar nicht...

Muss mir dann mal nen schlauen Spruch einfallen lassen gehen  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   icht ganz, das kann auch in die Hose gehen, denn man kann unter Profil
> 
> Signatur immer anhängen: nein
> 
> haben, und dann kriegst du das nicht mehr mit. 
> ...

 

ich kenn aus anderen Foren, dass diese Option dafür dient. Hab selber jetzt ausprobiert, auch ich kriege alle Signaturen, sogar meine eigene. Das verstehe ich nicht.

----------

